# Форум для размышляющих > Смерть >  Какой умный человек, разделяю его взгляды!

## Wasted

Кстати, умереть навсегда не так уж и страшно. Когда меня не станет УЖЕ, это будет то же самое, как когда меня не существовало ЕЩЕ, а именно так и было всего каких-то пятьдесят семь лет назад. Поэтому ничего страшного. Можно сказать, я уже проверял.

Хотя когда меня не было ЕЩЕ, не было и зависящих от моей опеки людей, за которых мне страшно сегодня, поэтому ДО и ПОСЛЕ — не совсем одно и то же. Один дорогой мне человек тяжело умирал, смирившись с неизбежностью близкой смерти, но до последнего дня не мог расстаться со страхом за остающихся без него детей. Трагедия и несчастье.


Это отсюда
https://people.onliner.by/opinions/2...05/mnenie-1143

----------


## ReactorOfHate

Я как-то этому особо не удивляюсь, т.к. подобное у меня возникало в голове. Дополню, я пожалуй, свои мысли по это теме для всеобщего обсуждения.

Уйти после смерти в небытие, как по мне, наверное будет лучше, чем попасть в рай, который живёт по своим правилам, которые не факт, что они самые мне понравятся. Ведь любое скопление людей, это всегда правила, какие-то законы, которые не всегда могут совпадать с моим мировоззрением и с моим чувством справедливости. Да и что-то я дико сомневаюсь, что рай после смерти существует, ибо у меня отношение к  современным религиям такое, как у большинства человества нашего времени отношение к древним религиям, когда люди еще поклонялись язычеству и там всяким греческим богам к примеру. А если кратко, то скептически я отношусь.
Но с другой стороны перспектива, исчезнуть из этого мира, меня огорчает, потому что есть в моей жизни одна причина, благодаря которой, я и могу желать вечной жизни.

----------


## Wasted

Вообще, пытались ли вы  вдуматься в саму концепцию ВЕЧНОЙ жизни, не важно — в раю ли, в аду ли?
Нашему несовершенному сознанию немыслимо вообразить, чем можно заниматься ВЕЧНОСТЬ. Ведь это лишь на словах звучит красиво и патетично — я буду любить тебя вечно, я буду вечно помнить о тебе, и так далее. На самом деле, седые старики уже с трудом вспоминают события не столь отдаленного прошлого, а многие вещи просто реконструируются в памяти сообразно текущим представлениям о жизни и роли в ней индивида. Что уж говорить о вечности, которая в случае библейских преданий имеет начало, но не имеет конца? Вот чем можно заниматься в гипотетическом раю, чтобы это не надоело, не утомило, не пресытило? Пребывать в постоянной нирване, в медитации, в экзальтации?
Для нас это непостижимо.

----------


## June

Мне давно не нравится концепция вечной жизни. И причины моего негативного отношения к этой концепции мне тоже понятны. Когда будущее выглядит привлекательным, его хочется растянуть до бесконечности. Если привлекательность пропала, вместе с ней пропадает и желание это будущее растягивать.

----------


## Dr.Tiger

А между тем в относительно скором времени (думаю, лет 15-20) вечная жизнь перестанет быть фантастикой. Человеческий организм - это всего лишь машина с "узлами" и "агрегатами", которые можно заменить. Большинство людей умирает из-за изношенности этих самых "узлов" и "агрегатов", некоторые из которых не так давно начали "печатать" на 3d-принтерах.
Я уже даже слышал новость о "напечатанном" сердце.

----------


## June

При этом всё, к чему мы стремимся, является очередным раздражителем центра удовольствия. А значит, конструкцию можно упростить, создав бесконечный саморемонтирующийся источник питания, бесконечно стимулирующий центр удовольствия и дающий ему всё необходимое для бесконечного существования. И остаётся лишь один вопрос: зачем?

----------


## ReactorOfHate

> Вообще, пытались ли вы  вдуматься в саму концепцию ВЕЧНОЙ жизни, не важно — в раю ли, в аду ли?
> Нашему несовершенному сознанию немыслимо вообразить, чем можно заниматься ВЕЧНОСТЬ. Ведь это лишь на словах звучит красиво и патетично — я буду любить тебя вечно, я буду вечно помнить о тебе, и так далее. На самом деле, седые старики уже с трудом вспоминают события не столь отдаленного прошлого, а многие вещи просто реконструируются в памяти сообразно текущим представлениям о жизни и роли в ней индивида. Что уж говорить о вечности, которая в случае библейских преданий имеет начало, но не имеет конца? Вот чем можно заниматься в гипотетическом раю, чтобы это не надоело, не утомило, не пресытило? Пребывать в постоянной нирване, в медитации, в экзальтации?
> Для нас это непостижимо.


 Я просто не исключаю , что человеческое сознание может существовать вечно, и даже если все ему надоест, это не помешает. Да и надоест ему конкретно все? Это неизвестно. Но это всего лишь мое предположение, как и и у Вас.

----------


## Wasted

Ну, мозг-то не заменишь. А он тоже изнашивается.

----------


## Wasted

Наше сознание есть функция мозга и без него непредставимо. А мозг не вечен.

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> Ну, мозг-то не заменишь. А он тоже изнашивается.


 


> Наше сознание есть функция мозга и без него непредставимо. А мозг не вечен.


 Это... м-м... я сейчас многих тут шокирую. Смотрите. Что есть сознание? Это совокупность информации, мыслей человека, хранящихся "на синапсах" в головном мозге. Там все завязано на электро-химических процессах. Это вроде винчестера на компьютере, только работающее по другим законам, механизмам и принципам. Пока мы тут толчем воду в ступе, рассуждая о бренности жизни, кто-то в каких-то лабораториях пытается понять/взломать эти самые законы/механизмы/принципы. В относительно недалеком будущем, я думаю, можно будет создавать "дубликат" сознания, подключив некий "кабель" из одного мозга в другой, клонированный, и нажать кнопочку "copy".
Что тогда начнется в мире, я хз. Но кто из читающих готов прямо сейчас поклясться собой, что такого не будет лет через 15-25? В медицине сейчас есть до фига запретов, связанных с этими гребаными этическими вопросами. То же самое клонирование. Когда его разрешат официально, это будет огромный скачок для человечества.  

По-настоящему, глубоко понять то, о чем я говорю, сможет лишь врач, и то не всякий.

----------


## Wasted

Я понимаю, о чем вы говорите. Проблема в том, что необходимо одномоментно считать состояние каждого нейрона, при этом не оказывая на него воздействие. А их, сцуко, миллиарды, и они крошечные, да к тому же ещё и живые! Кровь там, сосуды, синапсы с нейромедиаторами. И это не компьютерный транзистор с двумя состояниями, на нейронах куча рецепторов разных типов. И мало считать каждый нейлон, нужно ещё составить карту, с какими другими нейронами он состоит в связи. Короче, задача фантастической сложности.
 И почему мы уверены, что работа мозга может быть полностью описана этими сугубо механистическими параметрами? А что происходит внутри каждого нейрона? У меня большие подозрения, что все гораздо сложнее, чем кажется.


Ну и самое главное: даже если скопировать ваще сознание на другой носитель и запустить, это ведь будет копия вас, а не вы. Вы-то останетесь в своей черепной коробке и в ней и умрёте. А для человечества вы останетесь в своей копии, конечно, оно разницы не почувствует. Но личного бессмертия все равно не будет.

----------


## June

Допустим, человечество научилось передавать информацию о каждой молекуле человеческого тела на расстояние и на удалённом конце по этой информации собирать из тамошних молекул точную копию человека. Допустим, этот метод решили применять для путешествий на Марс. Я давно задаюсь вопросом - передали мы информацию, с того конца пришло подтверждение, типа контрольная сумма совпала, человек на том конце собран, а что делать с оригиналом? Убить?

А альтернативой копирования сознания на другой неизношенный носитель может стать починка оригинала. Наша кожа ведь зарастает после травмы, можно научить чему-то подобному и мозг. Или впрыснуть в кровь миниатюрных роботов, которые будут вычищать склеротические бляшки, восстанавливать повреждения, омолаживать клетки.

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> Проблема в том, что <...> И это не компьютерный транзистор с двумя состояниями, на нейронах куча рецепторов разных типов. <...> У меня большие подозрения, что все гораздо сложнее, чем кажется.


 Ну, знаете ли... Если бы Ньютону при жизни показали сотовый телефон с сенсорным дисплеем, я думаю, он бы тоже ох... Однако сотовый телефон с сенсорным дисплеем стал реальностью. К чему это я? К тому, что если кому-то, например, конкретно вам, что-то кажется фантастикой, то это отнюдь не означает, что это "что-то" через 10-20-50 лет не станет обыденностью.
Вы случайно не заметили того любопытного факта, что наука в последнее время развивается все быстрее и быстрее. "Технологическая сингулярность" - слышали о таком термине? Думаю, да.

Все, что происходит в этом мире (в т.ч. и запись информации на синапсы в головном мозге), подчиняется одним и тем же физическим/химическим законам, а следовательно, МОЖЕТ быть изучено и БУДЕТ рано или поздно изучено.  




> можно научить чему-то подобному и мозг. Или впрыснуть в кровь миниатюрных роботов, которые будут вычищать склеротические бляшки, восстанавливать повреждения, омолаживать клетки.


 Нанороботы. Слыхали про такое? Могут появиться через 20-40 лет. Я помню в 90-е еще мультсериал по телевизору показывали про то, как врачи лечат больных, уменьшаясь до микроскопических размерах и путешествуя по организму пациента в специальном аппарате. Японский, кажется, мультфильм был.

----------


## Wasted

А зачем уничтожать оригинал? Пусть будет два одинаковых человека, один здесь, другой на Марсе. Один умрет, другой останется) Хотя в случае полного копирования до молекулы они и умрут в один день)

Починка тоже интересная тема. Ведь клетки стареют, потому что в них теломеры укорачиваются. Так что или залезть в каждую клетку и их удлинить, или изначально на стадии зиготы изменить ДНК, чтобы они не укорачивались. Некоторые клетки (стволовые вроде, могу ошибаться) ведь не имеют этого механизма. Тогда мы получим бессмертного человека. Но это такая евгеника....

----------


## Wasted

Согласен насчёт прогресса науки.
Но видите ли ещё какая штука. Ведь наше сознание — это функция даже не только мозга, как всего организма в целом, и вряд ли без тела сможет существовать, по крайней мере в его нынешнем виде.  Бактерии в ЖКТ, например, выделяют вещества, которые влияют на наш эмоциональный фон. И пока что это сознание несовершенно и к вечному существованию не готово. Ведь что делает нас человеком, личностью? Совокупность накопленных воспоминаний, жизненного опыта и отношения к нему, то есть банк накопленной информации и способов ее обработки. А наша память, как ни крути, конечна, пока мы замкнуты локально в черепной коробке и не можем подключать "внешние накопители". Вполне может быть, что для вечной жизни и не обязательно помнить, что было с тобой миллион лет назад. Даже совсем это не обязательно, в общем-то. Но опять со всей мощью встаёт вопрос: а чем этот вечный человек будет заниматься ВЕЧНОСТЬ? Как ни крути, а сейчас мы проживаем жизнь в контексте постоянного изменения себя и своего тела. А представьте вечную молодость: все телесные ощущения испытаны, все возможные занятия испробованы, все книжки прочитаны, все разговоры переговорены. Ну вот чем, чем, чем заняться? Каждое утро — начало нового дня сурка.
 Не представляю....

----------


## Unity

> При этом всё, к чему мы стремимся, является очередным раздражителем центра удовольствия. А значит, конструкцию можно упростить, создав бесконечный саморемонтирующийся источник питания, бесконечно стимулирующий центр удовольствия и дающий ему всё необходимое для бесконечного существования. И остаётся лишь один вопрос: зачем?


 Бесконечно правильная мысль.
Се и есть олицетворение древнейшей мечты человечества - и главнейшая причина всяческого суицида на этой планете. 
Невозможность хлебать нектар "удовольствия" большим банным черпаком из бездонной бочки. Наличие коих-то ограничений в этой "процедуре", в которой все мы от рождения запрограммированы всячески усматривать Наивысший Смысл.
Ну а что по факту? Человек - биологическая машина, сознание в коей - операционная система, система самоуправления, жизненный "автопилот", связанный с окружающей реальностью тысячами петель банальной обратной связи, кои постоянно и ежеминутно "нарушают равновесие" "гироскопа" нашего сознания. Жажда - и нам плохо. Засиделись ну и отсидели ногу - плохо. Голод - и нам снова плохо. Нету самки или же самца - нам плохо. Низкая зарплата - и нам снова плохо. Плохая погода - и плохо. Болит в животе - нам плохо. Друзья преуспели - нам плохо. Плохой президент - и нам плохо...
Иными словами, всё, что бы ни касалось "зеркала" нашего сознания, всегда нарушает его "равновесие". Любые "входящие данные" - уже как-то загружают белковый "процессор" головного мозга. На выработку реакции, корректирующей и компенсирующей внешнее воздействие, уходит энергия - и нам снова плохо - от её растраты.
Иными словами, механизм Человеческого Существа заточен, преимущественно, под Боль ну и Негатив.
Всё наше существование, наша "целевая функция" (как исполнительных частей огромной системы Жизни) - просто бесконечно (тщетно) убегать от Боли, кою мы испытываем - благодарствуя фундаментальным принципам собственной конструкции.
Покамест живём - мы обречены завсегда страдать - в той ли, иной степени. Жизнь - это Боль - разной меры интенсивности в временной динамике. 
Ну и даже то, что мы почитаем "благом", "удовольствием" - на поверку попросту Анестезия. Длящаяся Временно - оттого теряющая какой-либо смысл и ценность для любого, кто способен осознать/постигнуть Безысходность бега на "беговой дорожке" в сумрачной "спортзале" Жизни.

Так что, подняты Вечные Вопросы.
Ответы просты...

Мы просто биологические машины, принцип действия которых основан на вечном стремлении раздражать сенсор удовольствия. По самой природе нашего существования и самой структуре телесной конструкции - это невозможно. Вкусы пресыщаются, запах притупляется, одинаковые ласки раздражают, оргазм блекнет более с новыми повторами. Прежнее не радует, нового не существует. 
И это Тупик нашего существования. "Горизонт сознания", пропасть на краю Вселенной.
Мы - всего лишь биороботы. "Дрочить" (кхм, пардон за сей вульгаризм) "центр удовольствия" - _единственный_ "смысл" нашего существования (себе самолично - или же иным - с призрачной надеждой, что затем однажды в ответ "обслужат" и нас). 
Такими нас создали. Крысами с электродом в мозге, стимулирующими временные вспышки "удовольствия" - вызванные циклическими миграциями нейромедиаторов через синаптические щели... Вызванные просто электрическими разрядами между клеток в Органе, в Машине головного мозга - созерцающего явь... Крысы вынуждены искать ту "педаль", нажатие на которую подаёт разряд и дарит экстаз - аки временное состояние коры своего церебрума, субъективно ощущающееся ну и проживающееся в качестве "Блаженства", "Нирваны", "Рая на Земле" - иль чего-то "божественного".
Но это лишь химия и физика. Жалкое мы зрелище... 
Машины, ищущие "удовольствия" - ну и понукаемые Болью в каждое мгновение нашего существования... 

А теперь о главном: стань мы даже "мозгом в колбе", вечно стимулируемым электродами во имя переживания утопических иллюзий - это бы ровным счётом ничего не изменило для всех тех Миллиардов остальных существ - пойманных в Ловушку тела, пойманных в Ловушку мира - вынужденных, как и ранее, завсегда страдать - сбегая от боли, ловя "блуждающие болотные огни" "удовольствия"...
Мир по-прежнему бы оставался самым настоящим Адом - даже если б считанные единицы "обрели блаженство", оградив себя от ранящей реальности и став "небожителями", вечно подключёнными к капельнице с чистым электрохимическим экстазом.
И это несправедливо.
Каждый должен быть вправе Выбирать: _гнить_ ли ему во Действительности, вечно "борясь за продление своего существования и отсрочки смерти" - или просто наслаждаться своим бытием - лишившись плоти и всех тех её примитивных сенсоров...

----------


## June

> Но опять со всей мощью встаёт вопрос: а чем этот вечный человек будет заниматься ВЕЧНОСТЬ?


 Тем же, чем и всегда - будет пытаться получить удовольствие и избежать неудовольствия. Телесные ощущения, книги, разговоры - лишь способы получить дозу дофамина, серотонина, окситоцина и эндорфина. Можно модифицировать мозг так, чтобы они текли всегда, и мы всегда будем счастливы вне зависимости от окружающей нас действительности. Лично для меня со всей мощью встаёт вопрос: нафига? Какой во всём этом смысл? Планета, утыканная вечно довольными мозгами? Чем это лучше небытия?

----------


## Unity

> Вообще, пытались ли вы  вдуматься в саму концепцию ВЕЧНОЙ жизни, не важно — в раю ли, в аду ли?
> Нашему несовершенному сознанию немыслимо вообразить, чем можно заниматься ВЕЧНОСТЬ. Ведь это лишь на словах звучит красиво и патетично — я буду любить тебя вечно, я буду вечно помнить о тебе, и так далее. На самом деле, седые старики уже с трудом вспоминают события не столь отдаленного прошлого, а многие вещи просто реконструируются в памяти сообразно текущим представлениям о жизни и роли в ней индивида. Что уж говорить о вечности, которая в случае библейских преданий имеет начало, но не имеет конца? Вот чем можно заниматься в гипотетическом раю, чтобы это не надоело, не утомило, не пресытило? Пребывать в постоянной нирване, в медитации, в экзальтации?
> Для нас это непостижимо.


 Выражаю моё Наивысшие Почтение, о, Великий Мыслитель - что Вы прикоснулись думами к Самому Важнейшему, к основам основ!.. ^_^
Шумеро-аккадская мифология, мифы Египта периода ранних династий ну и мифы цивилизации долины реки Инд - содержат странные "подсказки" в поисках ответа на этот вопрос - и очень созвучные!.. 
"И была вначале Тьма и Пустота. Ну и в ней, возможно, впервые в истории, "пришло в себя", "очнулось" ну и "пробудилось" Высшее Сознание. Зародыш Творца, Эмбрион Создателя. Ему стало страшно - и он создал свет... Теплоту, энергию, атом, массу, звёзды и галактики, фундаментальные законы... и среди всего этого кошмара - один из миллиардов прочих "Миров" - Землю - с примитивным зверо-человечеством. 
Разум пробудившегося "Бога" - стал тем "лоном" для проявления реальности. 
Узрев жуткую несостоятельность ну и примитивность созданных собой творений, Абсолют/Космос/Божество - само же себя являло ущербным землянам - в виде нескольких премудрых Наставников, давших колесо, огонь, земледелие, технологии, календари, математику, главные земледельческие культуры вроде пшеницы или кукурузы...
После "тренинга" - божества ушли, бросив Человечество далее самостоятельно выбирать свой путь - видя во Свободе ценность наивысшую"...
Божества, согласно тем мифам - именно такие - сумевшие преодолеть путы времени, пространства, смерти - данной существам _нашего_ уровня развития в качестве великой Милости - ибо мы не знаем, чем свою наполнить жизнь даже в ходе кратких своих 60-80 лет земного присутствия...
Боги, согласно легендам, вечность коротают _Творчеством_.
Бесконечным скучающим изобретением всё новых и новых информационных "раздражителей" для своего изощрённого мозга - например, созидая ну и наблюдая эволюции миров, населённых слабыми и смертными созданиями - вроде нас самих. Мы для Бога - словно "телесериал", вся наша земная история и все наши личные мелочные мелодрамы. 
P.S. Когда се довелось прочти, довелось понять ну и "снова" обнаружить в каждой мифологии каждого раннего народа - Вавилона, ассирийцев, иудеев, этруссков, эллинов, ранних римлян, бриттов, верований коренных народов Австралии, Океании, Амазонии, мезоамерик - мне стало не по себе...
Мир и наши жизни, полные страдания - это просто...
"Телешоу"...
Империя Божественного "Entertainment'а"!..

И мне стало так противно, Грязно как-то на душе...

Люди, Человечество - в масштабах Вселенной - попросту "микробная культура" клоунов, корчащихся подо "микроскопом" своего Создателя... 
Экспериментатора, коротающего вечность, без конца играющего с "панелью настроек" реальности, созидая Мыслящих Существ - ну и созерцая их жалких попытки разрешить сложную Задачу своего существования!..

И это и есть Жизнь? 
Окончательная Истина?..
"Бог, от скуки коротающий вечные пространства-времени; Бог, который неспособен совершить самоубийство - оттого усматривающий некоторое "утешение" в муках и самоубийствах народов, цивилизаций - жалких Своих примитивных "копий", "Образов ну и Подобий" - в мирах, что ловушки?..

Придя к сему Пониманию - я утратил(а) разум... Смысл просыпаться утром... Какие-либо цели и стремления... 
Если вся Реальность - попросту Эксперимент Творца: задать вопрос собственным своим творениям - на тему: - В чём вы видите осмысленность своего существования?..
Но я попросту отказываюсь во этом участвовать. 
Мой ответ: смысла в этом нет. 
"Подбирать Ответы" - с массы вариантов. Пробовать и быть уверенной, будто бы нашла тот "Правильный", ну а после снова убеждаться, что и сей - Ошибочен...
Смысла в этом нет...
Смысл - выйти за пределы этого Эксперимента, всей этой "реальности" - ну и Попытаться обрести небытие. Покой. Свободу от этой навязчивой и бессмысленной Игры...

----------


## Unity

> Тем же, чем и всегда - будет пытаться получить удовольствие и избежать неудовольствия. Телесные ощущения, книги, разговоры - лишь способы получить дозу дофамина, серотонина, окситоцина и эндорфина. Можно модифицировать мозг так, чтобы они текли всегда, и мы всегда будем счастливы вне зависимости от окружающей нас действительности. Лично для меня со всей мощью встаёт вопрос: нафига? Какой во всём этом смысл? Планета, утыканная вечно довольными мозгами? Чем это лучше небытия?


 А чем это лучше нашего _нынешнего дня_?..
Пустота, агония, вечное удушье, судороги и конвульсии... Как это было вчера. Как это _сейчас_ - и как будет завтра - пока смерть не остановит это безобразие...
Чем же Это "лучше" - дармовой "нирваны" - или же небытия, когда никакого мозга, как-либо что-либо "регистрирующего" вообще в принципе бы не было? 
Имхо, Смерть - прекрасна. Завершение этого бессмысленного фарса и кошмара. Завершение бесплодной борьбы за самосохранение тела - ещё на один день - ради нового унылого и бессмысленного дня...
Смерть - мой идеал и "Бог". 
Прекращение дурного сна - Существования.
И самоубийство - наивысший Подвиг. Предельно осмысленный, тысячекратно обдуманный, взвешенный, осознанный вплоть до мелочей...
P.S. Се не агитация. Личный субъективный и пристрастный взгляд. Итог моих "философских" поисков длиною в всю жизнь.
Жизнь не стоит страданий. Она в наше время вообще ровным счётом ничего не стоит - судя по статистике войн, насилия, преступлений и самоубийств. 
Умереть - се благо. Каждый новый день барахтаться в грязи человеческой - мира, коий ненавидишь - это просто садомазохизм...

----------


## Wasted

Вы подняли такую тему, что у меня снова в голове все кружится и летит в зиящую бездну, как бывало в детстве при попытках задуматься над тем, а в чём же находится Вселенная, или что за ее границей?
И уже не по поводу даже нашего никчёмного бытия летит и кружится, а они размышлений о природе Высшего Сознания, откуда оно взялось, как зародилось, о тщетности так красочно вами описанной его собственной модели существования. Всё-таки модель эта антропоцентрична и проецирует на Высшее Сознание такие же недостатки, что и у микробоскопических людишек, а именно неизбывную необходимость постоянно себя занимать хоть каким-нибудь занятием и неспособность выйти за собственные ограничения, то есть создать что-либо совершеннее человека.
В таком случае существование этого ВС ещё более бессмысленно и ужасно, чем наше.

----------


## Unity

Согласно ветхим религиям - вся наша Вселенная - это просто... Мысль - в разуме нашего Творца. Подобно тому, как и наши собственные думы - это попросту чреда электрохимических реакций в коре головного мозга, чреда "изменений состояний мультистатусной системы в временной динамике", так и вся наша реальность - просто содержимое ума и "фантазий" нашего Конструктора.
Молвлю, может быть, "фантастическую" для многих из нас вещь: Высшее Сознание - полностью _тождественно_ - Вашему, моему - и любому из присутствующих. Сами мы - и есть "руки" и "глаза" Творца - на местах. 
Откуда взялось Оно? Мифы обо умалчивают, намекая, что это вселенский цикл: Большие Взрывы - ну и тепловая смерть всего Мироздания с последующим схлопыванием времени-пространства - просто для того, чтобы всё началось опять, с незначительными вариациями. 
"Бог создал людей" или "люди сотворили Бога"? Это вопрос не имеет смысла. Мы - одно и то же: за разными масками. Пока на Земле, осколки Творца зовут себя "человеком". Мы - образ и подобье Божье. Мы и наш Отец - только лишь одно: щупальца и мозг - единого спрута.
* Да, технологически - можно создать нечто, что бы было куда лучше Человека. 
Но Творцу было необходимо _именно несовершенное_ человеческое существо. Мы - детали Системы, смысл существования которой, схоже, - просто генерация океанов "отрицательной ментальной энергии" - каждый сущий день, всю земную историю. Мы - "перебатывающие фабрики". Наше "сырьё" - это злоба дня, скука и рутина, пустота и горечь. Наш "полуфабрикат" - "вибрации" боли, неудовлетворённости, жажды двигаться куда-то, к чему-то стремиться, снова без конца бежать (куда бы то ни было, в любом произвольном направлении - в сторону Вымышленного "счастья", "мира" и "гармонии"). Но это обман, пустая приманка. Никто нас не выпустит с родного "Конвейера".
Нигде и не сказано, будто Архитектор ну и Демиург - счастьем наслаждается. Нет, его тайная "еда" - океаны крови, океаны слёз, хоры людских стонов... 
Правильнее - человеческая _Вера_ - в "истинность" происходящего. Мы - всего лишь дойные животные... "Железы" во плоти творца. Нас "стимулируют" и мы "вырабатываем" нужные Целому "ферменты".
Это и есть Жизнь...
P.S. Только говорить об этом не имеет смысла. Никто не поймёт - ну и в скорости опять "вернётся к Станку", - дабы генерировать новые джоули душевных терзаний. Созданы для этого, этим занимаемся - и надежды оставить "Завод" - попросту не существует.

----------


## Dr.Tiger

А вот новости по поводу того, о чем я недавно тут писал: Учёным удалось омолодить старые клетки мозга у*крыс. 

news.rambler.ru/tech/42663627-uchenym-udalos-omolodit-starye-kletki-mozga-u-krys/?utm_source=head&utm_campaign=self_promo&utm_mediu  m=news&utm_content=news&h_sp=1

----------


## Unity

К сожаленью, некоторой категории и "породе" личностей, издавна "гнездящихся" на Этом (и подобных) форумах - Вечность и трансгуманизм вовсе ведь не интересны.
Они с трудом проживают каждый новый день, каждый новый цикл, смысла в нём не видя. Основная цель их: как раз максимально сократить время земного присутствия. 
Цель их - _не_ "чинить" свой мозг, душу свою/плоть (с целью снова обрести некогда забытую или же утраченную опцию/способность "радоваться/быть счастливыми"). Они просто жаждут Выхода С Игры - или же, по крайней мере, перехода на иной её уровень/этаж.

----------


## Wasted

> А вот новости по поводу того, о чем я недавно тут писал: Учёным удалось омолодить старые клетки мозга у*крыс. 
> 
> news.rambler.ru/tech/42663627-uchenym-udalos-omolodit-starye-kletki-mozga-u-krys/?utm_source=head&utm_campaign=self_promo&utm_mediu  m=news&utm_content=news&h_sp=1


 
Хм.
Чёрт побери, ну как же было бы обидно всем миллиардам умерших, если однажды таки бессмертие будет достигнуто!

----------


## June

> Хм.
> Чёрт побери, ну как же было бы обидно всем миллиардам умерших, если однажды таки бессмертие будет достигнуто!


 Мёртвые не обижаются. Да и обижаться тут не на что. От фразы "жизнь тяжела, но, к счастью, коротка" останется лишь её первая часть)

----------


## trypo

мнение , взгляд , направленность ..

  единственная черта за рамками химических реакций - воля.
при копировании тел-мозгов на выходе будет лишь субстанция , лишенная этой характеристики.

  в момент достижения бессмертия - человечество перестанет существовать , 
в плане того что назывется "физическая вселенная". одномоментно .
хотя другого варианта развития изначально и не планировалось.

  карающий бог юнити - утрата опор и веры в чудеса , хотя она быть может и осталась (?)
бог не совершенный , творчество не совершенно -
сотворить можно лишь что-то разрушаемое , хрупкость творчества - его первая черта.
человек , сотворенный богом, не совершенен , иначе бы не получилось его сотворить.
из чего следует , что бог не стремится к совершенству , будучи творцом.
совершенство , идеалы , гармония , которые приписывают богу - все это не его черты.

 везде говорится , что бог сотворил жизнь - посему логически она(жизнь) не совершенна.
касаемо же смерти , я не встречал заметок о ее сотворенности  ,
что опять же логически говорит о том , что смерть совершенна , ибо она ничего не творит.
из того , что можно разрушить (азы творчества).

 прожить можно только  СВОЮ жизнь - нерушимый закон вселенной.

 опыт жизни ценен тем , что он есть - все остальное субъективно.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> К сожаленью, некоторой категории и "породе" личностей, издавна "гнездящихся" на Этом (и подобных) форумах - Вечность и трансгуманизм вовсе ведь не интересны.
> Они с трудом проживают каждый новый день, каждый новый цикл, смысла в нём не видя. Основная цель их: как раз максимально сократить время земного присутствия. 
> Цель их - _не_ "чинить" свой мозг, душу свою/плоть (с целью снова обрести некогда забытую или же утраченную опцию/способность "радоваться/быть счастливыми"). Они просто жаждут Выхода С Игры - или же, по крайней мере, перехода на иной её уровень/этаж.


 Ну, так это вы сейчас самого себя и описали. Почему тогда "к сожалению"? Вы излишне самокритичны) Все имеют право на ошибки.

----------


## Blaster

По умолчанию

    Нужно думать о том, что вы просто просрали свою жизнь. Жизнь - это игрушка. Вы играетесь. И вдруг вам пришла идея выбросить игрушку в помойку. Вы решили не играть, а гнить в могиле. Ваш выбор.

----------

